

A preview of Go version 1 - uggedal
http://blog.golang.org/2011/10/preview-of-go-version-1.html

======
supersillyus
I'm a little sad to see that "delete" (a pretty common word) is being used by
a builtin that only works on maps and most code doesn't need. I guess it's not
a reserved word, so it can still be used, but I was hoping for something a
little more elegant. It seems like they would've gone with "del", to match
with "cap" and "len".

Also, error.Value doesn't seem much better than os.Error. Every non-trivial
program now needs to import "error"; it could almost be implicit.
"error.Value" is also longer than os.Error.

Still, a pretty reasonable and good-sounding proposal over all.

